# Many Questions: Rosalina and Beauty Boy :)



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello there,
  :tears: :tears: :mecry: :mecry: 
My doe dreamer is gone i fear that it is forever too. there was a crack in the fence that me and my husband have been meaning to fix forever and at about 3:00 i went out there to turn the does out to eat (i do not do this every night) so anyway i let them out i left them playing and eating and i just went out there and my best doe favorite doe the doe that gave my farm its name was gone Dreamer! i looked everywhere for about fifteen because my place was so small and i fear that she had gotten out through the hole she is my best doe and is expecting kids too please help and please keep us in your prayers  :sigh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!!*

:hug: Hope you find her soon! Have you tried feeding grain to see if she comes?


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!!*

I have tried shaking a bucket and i called out dreamer deeenneeerr and she still didnt come im going to go out now with my husband and see if i can find her


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!!*

:hug: Hope you find her! Are there any noises you make when you feed her? I would try doing that. Also, she may just come back tomorrow evening when she gets hungry and wants her grain. lol I would leave the fence unfixed for a day or two as she may just come back through the hole in the fence. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!!*

I am so sorry, I hope and pray you find her safe and sound.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!!*

Praying you find her quickly.


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!!*

i just found my girl as i heard a loud BAAAA i went over to her and her leg was tied in a thing of brambles i went over and got her leg out she was still baaing and onher leg was a very large snakebite i called my husband and told him too to meet me at the fence with a shot of antivenom and to call the vet i stayed with her until igot the shot she did not like it but five minutes aferwords she ceased to get better and when the vet finally came we told her that we thought she was bitten by a snake and she thought so too i just asked her what to do and she said that since the antivenom did not work and that it would be best just to put my girl down  itold her to proceed and wwent to my room and cried for fifteen minutes i was still crying when my husband came in sat next to meput his arms around me and comforted me i just went out paid the vet and tonght we are burying my girl and tomorrow i will fix the fence i guess now i will go out and talk o my other girls and honor dreamer her name will live on anytime somebody sees or says chase it :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!! Doe died very sad*

:hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!! Doe died very sad*

Oh no! :hug: I'm so very sorry for your loss.  :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!! Doe died very sad*

Oh no! Poor gal. Im so sorry. Hugs to you.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!! Doe died very sad*

:hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!! Doe died very sad*

I am so sorry.......  :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!! Doe died very sad*

I'm so very sorry! :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!! Doe died very sad*

:hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!! Doe died very sad*

OMG I am so very very sorry  What would cause an antivenom not to work? I am not familiar with snakebites at all. So very very scary  RIP sweet Dreamer you will be missed :'(


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!! Doe died very sad*

:hug: So sorry foe your loss.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!! Doe died very sad*

This is so very sad. My heart just breaks for you. :tears: :angelgoat:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!! Doe died very sad*

I'm so sorry...  :hug:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!! Doe died very sad*

I'm sorry for your loss. I didn't realize how much these little goats would hold a place in your heart until you lose one.
I know how heart breaking this is for you.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!! Doe died very sad*

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!! Doe died very sad*

:tears: :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!! Doe died very sad*

I am so sorry for your loss.

You have to know you did the right thing and stopped her suffereing.

Hugs to you, she is free and running in greener pastures, and pain free. :grouphug:


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: OH no!!! please help!!!! Doe died very sad*

 thank you guys you have helped me with this alot i will do her rainbow bridge poem later BUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTT i have some great news :stars: right after i paid the vet she asked me again if she was pregnant and how far along she was i told her and she was able to recover her babies!!!! (200$ later) i got one doe and one precious buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i am still wondering how she did it but all of last night i spent with the babies and burying there mom i am afraid that there will be more sadness though the babies are VERY premature and the vet could only get out 8 cc's of colostrum for both will that be enough????????????? no names yet though :shrug: but thank yall for the support i will fix the fence now i guess and spend the rest of the night (until bedtime) :coffee2: with my babies  i am amazed at this it has really struck me now that everywhere there is more hope even at the loss of somebody you love :wink:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Doe died very sad: Miracles happen everywhere*

Wow sorry for your loss & I really hope her babies make it for you. Its gonna be a long rough road possibly but it will be worth it if they make it. Praying for your 2 miracles


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Doe died very sad: Miracles happen everywhere*

Wow well I wish you and those 2 kids the best. I hope everything works out because you deserve it.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Doe died very sad: Miracles happen everywhere*

I am so sorry you lost your girl. You are doing right to love the ones you still have. I'm really glad you found her so she didn't die alone and slowly. You did good.

Jan


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Doe died very sad: Miracles happen everywhere*

Wow! Prayers that the little ones make it okay! ray:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Doe died very sad: Miracles happen everywhere*

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope your little ones make it just fine.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Doe died very sad: Miracles happen everywhere*

Wow! I'm so glad you were able to recover the babies. I hope they live to make you happy for many years. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Doe died very sad: Miracles happen everywhere*

Wow, that is incredible she was able to save the babies! How premature are they? Anyone around you that you can get colostrum from? Or make some home made? I know I've seen people give a recipe from time to time on here. 
MANY thoughts and prayers going your way!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Doe died very sad: Miracles happen everywhere*

I ray: that they are far enough along and can make it for you.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Doe died very sad: Miracles happen everywhere*

Sorry for the loss of your doe. :C

I hope the kids survive. Hope you can get pictures of them, would love to see these miracle babies.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Doe died very sad: Miracles happen everywhere*

ray: pray: pray:

I'm so excited for you and your new miracles! I'm so sorry for your loss of their mother! But I pray they grow strong & healthy for you!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Doe died very sad: Miracles happen everywhere*

Hoegers sells colostrum in a powder form.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Doe died very sad: Miracles happen everywhere*

How are they this morning?


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Doe died very sad: Miracles happen everywhere*

Oh wow what an adventure last night i brought the babies in and they are now sleeping softly i got about 8 more cc's of colostrum from darbie ( my other preggo) is that ok?? do they need more or less? anyways i went to the pen this morning and both their sweet little heads popped up and they baad for ba ba so i gave them both about two ounces more or less? the buck is definetly more (goat) than the doe he got the bottle and sucked it took him about five minutes but id be willing to sit for hours the doe was a little slower but she got down an ounce or two they are about one and a half month pre mature tell me all of your thoughts are these sweet little souls gonna live do they have any chance??  but thanks for all of yalls prayers and i have gotten so much advice ffrom here i love it you guys are the best :hug: :grouphug: :hi5:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Miracles happen everywhere: Babies doing great*

If they were that premature they wouldn't of made it. Most kids need to be at least 140 days to survive, so i'm guessing your doe might of been a little sneaky. 

Glad the kids are doing good. They are old enough that colostrum wont do them any good now so just feed them regular goats milk if you can.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Miracles happen everywhere: Babies doing great*

Awww, I hope they continue to do well! any names yet? As a human who was a premie myself, don't give up on 'em! That they are already Baaaing is a good sign for lung development!


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Miracles happen everywhere: Babies doing great*

oh ok you might be right maybe it wasnt even my buck that bred her because doe looks like momma and buck looks like warlord my buckling warlord stayed in the doe pen a little longer than he ws supposed too so maybe thats it and we bred her with my friends full grown buck about a month after but idk at all. its good to know that i can put them on regular milk now is unimilk good for boers? i got some from a friend last night so i can just put them on that then no more colostrum and they are almost two days now so is two ounces enough or too much???? and what should i put on the papers warlord or jack tacky (my friends buck) all signs are pointing to warlolrd though :wink:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Miracles happen everywhere: Babies doing great*

How long was the poor doe gone for before you removed the babies? They could have some brain damage due to oxygen deprevation.

Unimilk is okay. I don't like replacers, prefer good old goats milk or store bought whole milk. But what ever you have or prefer.

Would love to see pictures of them soon.


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Miracles happen everywhere: Babies doing great*

Dreamer passed away and she took the babies out almost immediatly about five minutes is that too long????? this is the first time i have had babies so i dont have all of these facts yet. i dont have a camera but soon i will get one and take pics for yall sometime soon i hope. oh im so worried is five minutes too long will they die?? will i lose two more souls???


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Miracles happen everywhere: Babies doing great*

Chase it--I am new to goats as of this April but I have just gone through nearly what you are experiencing now. My little buckling (Mojo) was 2 week pre-mature. He could not even stand for nearly 24 hrs after birth. We only got 4cc's of colostrum for him, from his momma, before she passed away.

I kept him inside our house for the first 5 weeks. In the beginning he was so weak there was NO WAY he would have survived outside. He got the Manna Pro colostrum replacer for the first 48 hrs (after the 4cc's of his momma's colostrum) and then he has been on the Uni Milk by Manna Pro every since.

It has been a long road--as some of the others warned you that your journey will be a long one. Depending on how strong your babies are now--since they slept outside and did well through the night I am betting they are much more hardy than Mojo was.

I will be willing to offer any advice I have since going through this with Mojo. I think the Uni Milk by Manno Pro is a very good replacer, I bought it on advice from my friends and Mojo has thrived on it and remained healthy.

Today Mojo lives w/our does and a little doeling named Taffy. Taffy is 5 months old and Mojo is just as big as she is!!! He is a chunk and actually I have put him on a sort of a diet this weekend too!! :laugh:

PM me if you have any specific questions I am happy to pass on what I did. I am praying your little ones breeze through this for you!


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Miracles happen everywhere: Babies doing great*

Thanks every body for the good wishes and advice i have decided not to name my sweet kids untili know they will be fit for life (in other words up and about by next wednesday) vet appointment next tuesday i am scared for my babies though burns branch boers i have pm'ed you but again Thanks for all of your support


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Miracles happen everywhere: Babies doing great*

Usaly if they are 2weeks premie then there lungs arent developed Glad that they are doing good and sorry for the loss of the mom. I had a bottle babie this year that was about abound or less I didn't name her for about a month because I was scared she wouldn't make it. So I know that feeling


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Miracles happen everywhere: Babies doing great*

wodering how they are doing this morning? ray: praying everything is going well for you. ray:


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Babies doing great: Many Questions*

*my little miracles are doing great this morning thank you and i have not thought of that goatshows i am pretty sure they are breathing well right now they are sleeping soundly and i am watching both of their chests slowly rise then fall :sigh: my boy tried to stand today and that made me so very very happy!  i just hope they make it and live on and my beauty boy will be the sire of many wonderful kids and my angel girl will be the mother of kids that are just as beauty filled as she is   i just feel very blessed that this could happen to me dreamer taught me to chase your dreams and you will go far that is why my farm is called chase it i love this website and the people on here :grouphug: goats really hold a place in your heart and your dreams. :angelgoat:*


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Babies doing great: Many Questions*

*my baby boy stood up just about an hour ago he didn't walk but he stood  :applaud:  :stars: :leap: we decided to name him beauty boy  
my baby girl tried to stand up but almost immedatly toppled back down  but she will get there hopefully  i have decide to name her rosalina :rose: *


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Babies doing great: Many Questions*

So very happy for you!! Hope they continue to do well!!! :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Babies doing great: Many Questions*

So very happy that they are doing ok! :stars:

As to the papers. What date did you bring in the outside buck? Before that were they only exposed to the buckling? These kids although premature you should be able to get a guestamite age. Do they have all their hair? Teeth?


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Babies doing great: Many Questions*

They both have hair but they are not fluffy should they have teeth at this age??? i haven't checked yet she was put in with the buck for three days in june


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Babies doing great: Many Questions*

june 15th and we took my buckling out may 2nd


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Babies doing great: Many Questions*

In my opinion the buckling would have to be the father... Because If the babies are doing as well as they seem to be; I don't think they could have been conceived any later than May! So I'm pretty sure that the buckling is the daddy! (Which I believe I remember you saying you thought one looked like your buckling anyways...)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Babies doing great: Many Questions*

If the other buck was put in on June 15th that would make day 150 not until November 12th. If that were the case the babies would not have had any chance of survival. I feel that if that is the first date they were with the other buck it is safe to say the buckling is the dad.


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Babies doing great: Many Questions*

OK! i willl put them in my kidding book now


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Babies doing great: Many Questions*

:stars: Can't wait for pictures of the teeny tiny's!! I love BABIES!!! :dance:


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Babies doing great: Many Questions*



Kimmerz Cali Kidz said:


> :stars: Can't wait for pictures of the teeny tiny's!! I love BABIES!!! :dance:


 :thumb: i will buy a camera then


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Babies doing great: Many Questions*

Oh, that is such good news! :hug:


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Babies doing great: Many Questions*

babies are doing great!!!! today little ones are so cute baby boy is walking all around and little girl stood up!!!! :stars: :stars: :wahoo: :wahoo: i am so proud!!!!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Babies doing great: Many Questions*

YAY!!!  :wahoo: Can we see some pictures of your wee ones?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Babies doing great: Many Questions*

Geeze, go away for one weekend and look what you miss. I am so happy for you that the babies were saved. We will be praying that they continue to improve and to thrive.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Babies doing great: Many Questions*

:leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:

Pics ....


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Babies doing great: Many Questions*

i* just got home from work and beauty boy( buck) has diarreah what can i treat him with :whatgoat: other than that my babies are doing fine i played with them today and they jumped into my lap :shocked:  and sucked their ba ba's down in about five minutes each. after that they ran around and played alot but then ba ba made them tired so they went down for a nap  

so what will be best for diarreah and can i add on another ounce or a half? because they are doing so well :?  and is it ok for this behavior right after ba ba?????? is any of this good for week olds??????? *


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

If you are giving them 2oz now you could increase it by 1/2 an ounce and then the next day bump it up 1 more 1/2 ounce (so in two days you would have increased it 1 full ounce)

I got this info off of Jack Mauldin's website-this is a guide for feeding at different ages. 

Age Amount per feeding Gradually change to Number of feedings per day 
1-2 days 1/2 cup 3/4 cup 4 
3-7 days 1 cup 1 1/4 cup 3 
1-2 weeks 1 1/2 cup 1 3/4 cup 3 
2-6 weeks 2 cups 2 1/2 cups 2 
6-8 weeks 2 1/2 cups 0 * 2 
Try to keep an equal number of hours between feedings 

* Gradually substitute water for a portion of the milk to wean. 

What consistency is the diarrhea? Mojo had very soft stools for many weeks but they were not watery and they did not "run" he would just poop out what looked like squishy soft serve ice cream. If this is what it is like, then I think this is normal for a bottle baby.

Can't wait to see pictures :leap: Also, SO GLAD they are doing so well for you!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Glad to hear they are okay. My friend had a premie girl. Vet even looked her over. She wasn't in good shape. Her hooves weren't completely developed, etc. Anyway they took her in (momma unfortunatily didn't make it) and today Spirit is doing the best out of all the six month olds.  Hope to hear more good things on how your babies are doing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd get a fecal on him...could be worms or cocci.... :hug:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I just read the updates on this thread, and while I dont have experience with this, I just wanted to tell you I'm so glad Beauty Boy and Rosalina are up and around and doing well! Keep up the good work! :leap: :clap:


----------



## Little Bit Ranch (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry to loose a pet is to loose a best friend. My prayers are with you and and her goat friends.


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

they are doing great this morning and it looks as though they will make it through forever :leap: so i will end this thread with good news :hug:  and pics will come soon


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so happy for you! I will be looking forward to many more threads and pictures of them growing up!!! :leap: :stars: :dance:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OOOH YEAH! :leap: :leap: That is such good news! Looking forward to pictures!


----------

